# Fishing with braid.



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've heard alot of good things aboutbraid line like power pro and spiderwire, but I was wondering how to fish with it. I mean do you tie a swivel - mono (length? and type?) - lure. Also, any preferences on swivels out there. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

for trout and spottails i use braid with a seaguar floro leader about 7feet long. albright knot tojoin the braidand leader.i use mono of kings and cobia because i want the line to put has much drag on the fish has possible. a fish swimming with a couple ofhundred yards of line trailing behind him has a lot of pressure put on him just from line drag. i use braid for bottom fishing also.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp

try this.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good site, Lobsterman. Good instructions on the knots.:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

For inshore fishing, use 2 feet of florocarbon leader and tie to braid using the line-to-line uni.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

the uni-knot is a good knot, but it takes about 8 wraps withbraid to leader to get solid knot.i suggest 15 or 20lb flourocarbon, and use a braid friendly pair of scissors to cut the tag end.

good luck


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Get yourself a pair of fiscars at wally world to cut it


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

:withstupid

There's also actual braided line cutters which are a lot smaller than to carry around fiscars...can't remember what they're called though..


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I use the "Seaguar Knot" to tie my leader to both my braided and mono. 





Here is a Seaguar Knot Video or you can look at the picture below


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I generally use a 20lb fluorocarbon leader for trout and redfish. Join the two lines together using an albright knot. It passes through the guides easily and is incredibly strong. 

Nick


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the uni to uni with a 20lb - 3-4ft. fluro leader. Have broke a lot of jigs off around docks. Never broke one at the knot.


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with using a uni knot for braid to leader. Never had it slip or break at that point. Just get it wet with spit or water before sinching it down.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *tyminer (2/19/2008)*I agree with using a uni knot for braid to leader. Never had it slip or break at that point. Just get it wet with spit or water before sinching it down.




If you guys would ever try a Seaguar Knot you would NEVER go back to anything else.



KNOT strength is unreal!



Watch the video I posted above.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

My friend had it for some reason it got tangled So badd!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

with the albright if you cast with the knot up in the guides it tends to break the knot or the knot will slip aftera while


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl22_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>I use 10# power pro with a 4' leader of 14# . I use the stren knot to join the two. The stren knot has the tag end of the leader angled back to the reel so it goes through the eyes easily when casting and is small .


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pastor,

I tied that knot. 

Is it maybe just me dfoing for the first time or is it a large knot? Seems like it might hang up in a guide when casting.


----------

